# [solved] avoid net.wlan0 to go into background

## toralf

I'd like to have /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 in the foreground while it tries to start but couldn't find the option until now. I'm using wpa_supplicant for it with the following settings :

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi"

preferred_aps=( "<name of my company>" )        

config_wlan0=("dhcp" )

dhcp_wlan0="nontp"    

dhcpcd_wlan0="-L -t 16 -h <hostname>"

```

Last edited by toralf on Tue Feb 02, 2010 8:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dberkholz

I don't think you can keep it in the foreground with wpa_supplicant.

----------

## kimmie

This will make the init script wait forever for association: (/etc/conf.d/net):

```
associate_timeout_wlan0=0
```

Or just set it to some reasonable large number, like 60 (secs), just in case the AP is down.

----------

## toralf

 *kimmie wrote:*   

> This will make the init script wait forever for association: (/etc/conf.d/net):
> 
> ```
> associate_timeout_wlan0=0
> ```
> ...

 thx, that was it.

----------

